# 2 years old today



## cloudpump




----------



## cloudpump

[


----------



## GypsyGhost

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JasonJones

Looking in great shape too!


----------



## tim_s_adams

Good looking dog!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Happy Birthday!
Nice action shots. Looks pretty pleased with himself-as he should be!!


----------



## sebrench

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cloudpump

He's a good dog. Definetly coming along and making up for my errors


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Do the helpers actually hit the dog? Does this increase fight drive?


----------



## cloudpump

Nurse Bishop said:


> Do the helpers actually hit the dog? Does this increase fight drive?


Not when building a dog up. They will make noise and swing the bat. 
They are putting pressure on him. As he progresses and becomes more comfortable it increases drive, and he will get some light hits. 
Long way to go to that point.


----------



## WateryTart

Happy birthday! Dang, what a handsome dog. And how fun to see working pictures of him.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Happy 2nd Birthday handsome. Great pictures.


----------



## cloudpump

WateryTart said:


> Happy birthday! Dang, what a handsome dog. And how fun to see working pictures of him.


It's so nice that one of the club members takes the time to take pictures. It really is a good club. We all just want to have fun


----------



## WIBackpacker

Handsome young man - looks like he gets to have _a lot_ of fun. Great photos. Happy Birthday!


----------



## voodoolamb

Happy Birthday D'Jango!!!

:cake:


----------



## CometDog

He is stunning! What great shape he is in! Happy Birthday


----------



## Jax08

Nice! Happy Birthday!

Who are you training with?


----------



## Heartandsoul

I know the cake is long gone but Happy Birthday! He sure is handsome.


----------



## delro

Happy Birthday!  Great looking GSD!


----------



## cloudpump

Jax08 said:


> Nice! Happy Birthday!
> 
> Who are you training with?


Iron Island dog club.


----------



## Jax08

PSA club?


----------

